
RedisConf2020 – Takeaway - neuland
https://redisconf.com/
======
neuland
RedisConf is online this year and is running right now. There's videos via
youtube and live talks scheduled over the next couple days. And they have an
interesting in-browser conference space where you have an avatar and can move
around different rooms. Pretty neat.

